# Community > Resource Library >  NZ Hunter

## Boar Freak

Hi guys
Would anyone have the NZ Hunter article on the 7mm Rem Mag Superpig in electronic format?

Cheers
BF

----------


## bunji

> Hi guys
> Would anyone have the NZ Hunter article on the 7mm Rem Mag Superpig in electronic format?
> 
> Cheers
> BF


 I do not have the Article but l can tell you when it was & give you a tease .When that article came out l was building my own idea of a ideal Kiwi all round rife a 20" 7mm SAUM & the article came out just as l was having the DPT fitted .I have just brought what l believe was one of the original Super Pigs in 284W & it is currently getting a DPT fitted as well.

You are looking for the NZ Hunter Jan 2018 issue & here is a link to a post on here from last year where  @stagstalker posted a page from what l believe was the article so maybe hit him up (if you do get the whole article make sure to post it here as l have wanted to read it again for a while  :Thumbsup: 

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....alibres-59410/


https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....5e3d22418.jpeg

----------


## stagstalker

Hopefully this helps

----------


## bunji

"Hopefully this helps"

It's not true what they say about you  @stagstalker ,l think you are a top bloke  :Thumbsup:  I actually meant to hit you up for the article after that other post, but with everything going on forgot all about it ,l have wanted to have a reread for ages .So are you still happy with your version of the 7RM Super Pig ?My 7mm SAUM is still one of my favorite rifles can not wait for the 284W to be finished .

----------


## stagstalker

Hahah cheers mate! Yup still very happy with my 7RM. You will love the 284! Cant wait until I have another one some day although I think a 7mm saum built on a short action is next on my list

----------

